# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  ΛΑ.ΣΥ.Κ. 2011

## xXx



----------


## xXx



----------


## Efthimis98

Πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες Βασιλη...........

Σε ευχαριστουμε που τις μοιραστικες μαζι μας  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

πανεμορφα πουλακια και με ποικιλια σε ρατσες ! αντε και του χρονου !

----------


## dogoulisd

Ωραίο φωτογραφικό υλικό.μπράβο στον Βασίλη που τελικά την πήρε την κορδέλα του.συγχαρητήρια Βασίλη πανέμορφα τα αχατακια.κουκλια όλα.

----------


## panos70

Συγχαρητήρια Βασίλη για τις ωραιες  φωτογραφιες, πανεμορφα πουλια και συχαρητηρια για την δευτερη θεση στα μωσαικου,αντε και του χρονου τωρα

----------


## xXx

να είστε καλά παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Ηρακλής

Πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες,ευχαριστούμε Βασίλη που της μοιράστηκες μαζί μας!!!Και του χρόνου! !!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

μπραβο βασιλη!!!

----------


## petra

μπραβο Βασιλη αντε και του χρονου!τελικα δε καταφεραμε να ερθουμε λογω ασθενειας!

----------


## Εφη

πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες Βασίλη..σε ευχαριστούμε

----------


## mitsman

Βασιλη παντα επιτυχιες σου ευχομαι!!!! συγχαρητηρια και για φετος!!!


σε ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ για τις ομορφες φωτογραφιες!!!!

----------


## xXx

να είστε καλά παιδιά και εγώ σας ευχαριστώ για την όμορφη παρέα σας

----------

